# live mice



## mogfisher (Jun 12, 2009)

I was just thinking of a different kind of bait and was wondering if anyone has used live mice for bass. Seems like it would work well. How would you rig the little fella? I was thinking just get some of the feeder mice from petco or something. Kinda spendy but maybe worth a shot? whatcha think?


----------



## georgia jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

I have found small mice in the bellies of bass before. Not sure on the rigging. Maybe through the fur right behind the head, on the neck. Seems kind of cruel to hook a mamal. Not so much to hook a fish though. Weird.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 13, 2009)

I wouldn't use mice.They can wiggle off a hook and anything used to lock the hook may not unlock if a fish hit it.I'm not saying you shouldn't try it.In my opinion there is just to many variables that can go wrong.You surely wouldn't have to use any weight tho.Do mice swim?I know they scamper across lily pads and downed trees.


----------



## mr.fish (Jun 13, 2009)

Why live mice? They make many topwater baits made to imitate mice, especially in water. If you think they'll hit live mice, then they will hit artificials if you work hem properly


----------



## mogfisher (Jun 13, 2009)

I dont know why, but I just thought it would be fun. I figured maybe just tie a trebel hook onto the line and put a rubber band around the midsection of the mouse with the hook dangling underneath him. Kinda like how a jitterbug is set up. Just not sure how long they can dog paddle for. Especially with a hook under him. Maybe I'll just pick one up and give it a go. Cant hurt anything. Except for a mouse that was going to be eaten by a snake anyway. I'm also going to try some mouse like artificals too.


----------



## Zum (Jun 13, 2009)

I've seen something on youtube,with a live mouse...don't think it was attached to a fishing line though.Large mouth fishing,to lazy to find it.


----------



## spedespub (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is a video from youtube.com: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJhGvz1Y50Q


----------



## Mattman (Aug 12, 2009)

The old timers around here talked about having a harness that had hooks on it that you could put on a squirrel for Muskie fishing.


----------



## Andy (Aug 12, 2009)

I would think the mouse would chew through the line, I've shot squirrels with bow and arrow, and have had a few destroy the arrow.


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2009)

Mattman said:


> The old timers around here talked about having a harness that had hooks on it that you could put on a squirrel for Muskie fishing.



:LOL2: This I got to see.

I hate mice so I will stick to the fake ones.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 12, 2009)

I doubt it would be worth the effort, but I'm sure it would work. Live frogs work, and they don't bite.


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 13, 2009)

Mattman said:


> The old timers around here talked about having a harness that had hooks on it that you could put on a squirrel for Muskie fishing.


Man, I wish I had a few muskies in my back yard around my bird feeders...


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mattman said:


> The old timers around here talked about having a harness that had hooks on it that you could put on a squirrel for Muskie fishing.


My grandfather used to have a real old set-up like this for frogs, man was it fun.


----------

